# Ordered a gas valve and got sent wrong one but similar



## Dean22 (12 mo ago)

can I replace a 36G54-201White-Rodgers gas valve with a 36J54-214 White Rodgers gas valve? I assume no


----------



## johnsmith191253 (11 mo ago)

You should consult with some hvac professional, like westron.ae they can examine your facility independently and recommend an appropriate soluton


----------

